# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - No Reply Option in Visitor Messages (For Me I Think)

## :) Sixthsense :)

I am unable to give reply to the Visitor Messages  :Confused: 

Any suggestion how to do it?  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

You are not able to see the "View Conversation" button?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

When I click View Conversation, just a blank window appears.

No message is displaying and no reply button and all  :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

Try clearing cache, logging out and logging in again. 

Your visitor message setting is the same as it was earlier.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Hi arlu1201,

This is not happening today or yesterday, I was facing this issue for more than 3 to 6 months  :Frown: 

Please check in my login so that you can get the clear picture what's happening at my end  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Are you able to reply now?  Please check and confirm.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Yes, Now I can able to view the conversations with a reply option also  :Smilie: 

I tested it and its working fine..... :EEK!: 

Thanks a lot for fixing the issue  :Smilie:   :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------

